# Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah - 2009 Historical Data



## REW (Feb 19, 2010)

2009 Usage Chart for the Marriott Mountainside

How various users use their timeshare weeks can say a lot about the type of resort they own and its quality.  Attached is a 2009 usage chart for the Marriott Mountainside.  In case you can’t read the percentages on it, it says Deposit 40%, Occupy 31%, Rental 2%, Trade for Points 13%, Unassigned 14%


----------



## mtnpilot (Feb 19, 2010)

Very interesting.  I'd like to see the breakdown just for the Platinum season, which I expect has a higher owner occupancy rate.


----------



## REW (Feb 19, 2010)

*Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah, Re-Sale Data*

All timeshare units for the Mountainside have been sold-out for years.  However, except for the platinum plus weeks, re-sales are plentiful and Marriott is very active as a re-sale broker.  In January of 2010, Marriott was pricing resale units in its inventory as follows:  
Platinum Plus (Week 52) $85,000 	Marriott Rewards Bonus points 200,000
Platinum Plus Week 51) $80,000 	Marriott Rewards Bonus points 200,000
Platinum Plus Week 7) $75,000	Marriott Rewards Bonus points 200,000
Platinum (Weeks 1-6, 8-15, 48-50) $52,900     Marriott Rewards Bonus points 125,000 
Gold (Weeks 24-38) $17,800 	Marriott Rewards Bonus points 75,000
Silver (Weeks 16-23, 39-47) $11,200  Marriott Rewards Bonus points 25,000

All units sold by or through Marriott come with the Marriott Rewards conversion privilege even though purchasing the exact same timeshare unit directly from the individual owner instead of through Marriott disqualifies the buyer from receiving this privilege.  Since about 13% of owners convert their units into Marriott Rewards points, that is significant - especially since there are probably many more owners who would use this right if they had it.

According to Marriott, 100% (ie, all 182 units) during the three Platinum Plus weeks in the Mountainside (ie, weeks 7, 51 and 52) have been sold as Platinum Plus weeks.  Moreover, Marriott personnel report that people who have a Platinum Plus week almost all use it or rent it themselves.  Thus, my sources say that it is rare for anyone other than a Platinum Plus week owner to be able to reserve a Platinum Plus week.

Links to sites with Marriott Mountainside historical sales data:  
http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabSalesHistory.aspx?Tab=S&ResortGUID=fdeb3195-a845-4292-b931-4961f69747ff   (requires TUG password)


Links to sites with Marriott Mountainside current sales:  
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ma..._odkw=marriott+mountainside&_osacat=0&bkBtn=1
http://www.ownertrades.com/
http://www.vacationtimesharerentals...Park-City/Marriott-MountainSide-at-Park-City/
http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/t.../search_sell/Operation/5/SearchResortID/5917/


The Interval International Travel Demand Index for Park City is found at: http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=MOU&parentResortCode=MOU     The one for February 2010 is attached.


----------



## REW (Feb 19, 2010)

*Marriott Mountainside - Unit Mix, View and Location Selection, Floorplan*

Other information I have obtained about the Marriott Mountainside in Park City from Marriott sales personnel includes the following:  

Both the Mountainside and Summit Watch are two bedroom lock-outs.  There are 182 two bedroom units at the Mountainside which lock-out into 364 rooms (182 one bedroom master suites and 182 lock-outs).  Summit Watch has 135 two bedroom units which lock-out into 270 rooms (ie.135 masters, 135 lockouts).  The mean average Mountainside Vacation Club owner owns around 2 weeks.  The median average is one unit per owner.  As of February 2010, I am told that there is one owner who owns 52 weeks and one owner who owns 45.

All Marriott Mountainside units are sold as two bedroom units.  However, for weekly use and for rental purposes, owners can divide their units into a one bedroom unit with a kitchen or a studio with small kitchenette.  A floor-plan is found at:  http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-mountainside/floor-plans.html

No Mountainside timeshare unit is tied to a particular view or location within the complex.  Marriott claims that it maintains a history of where each owner was assigned on his last visit and rotates unit assignment so that at least every three years an owner will have a unit with a preferred view.  Marriott also claims that owners get unit selection preference over non-owners.

The Marriott Mountainside homeowners email address is:  Ownerboard.mountainside@vacationclub.com

The Marriott Mountainside developer’s website is:  http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-mountainside/overview.html


----------



## PerryM (Feb 20, 2010)

*Analysis of the stats...*



REW said:


> 2009 Usage Chart for the Marriott Mountainside
> 
> How various users use their timeshare weeks can say a lot about the type of resort they own and its quality.  Attached is a 2009 usage chart for the Marriott Mountainside.  In case you can’t read the percentages on it, it says Deposit 40%, Occupy 31%, Rental 2%, Trade for Points 13%, Unassigned 14%



As a former MountainSide owner, the stats should make all owners smile and a call to action.

Folks buy timeshares, even at THE slopeside timeshare, mainly to use somewhere else.  (Occupy only 1/3 of the time and exchange 2/3 of the time)

Renters should be making out like a bandit (2% rental) and those who actually make a reservation there should demand a view of PayDay (31% occupy)  I usually got $3,500 per week for Week 52 - don't know what folks get nowadays.  (Hey, get more money if Marriott could care less if your renter views PayDay)

I remember the 3 views out there 1) PayDay view (mountain ski runs), 2) Scrub brush view, 3) Parking lot view.  If you actually stay there an owner there is NO reason to settle for anything but PayDay.

Marriott should immediately stop the stupid view rotation of owners - the HOA should push this.  There is no reason why a renter or exchanger should be viewing PayDay.  (I've exchanged a Gold Summit Watch week for a Week 51 at MountainSide and had a super view of PayDay)

P.S.
MountainSide is a sold out Marriott and Marriott's job there is mainly to scrub the toilets.  The HOA needs to tell Marriott what THEY want - especially if the rumored Internal Exchange System will use their PayDay views to sell timeshares elsewhere.

P.P.S.
This goes for ALL Marriott owners - owners, who actually stay at their Marriott, get the best views and Marriott can't use them to sell timeshares elsewhere with their new Internal Exchange System.  There are probably other things you need to protect too - exchangers using the new system should get less goodies as to owners at the resort.  If you don't, Marriott will simply help themselves to your goodies to help their sales efforts.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 20, 2010)

Perry,

The only problem with these stats is that I think they cover the whole year which can be very misleading since the ski season only comprises about 30% of the year.  I'd be interested to see the stats for ski season only.  My bet is that for ski season the occupancy rates are much much higher, and the occupancy rates for non ski season are probably super low.  I think most people, like yourself, who own Gold, Silver or Bronze weeks at Mountainside or Summitt Watch mainly use them as traders.

I think the 2% rental figure is a little skewed also b/c I think that just accounts for folks who rent through Marriott.  I've owned Mountainside for many years now and I almost always use the week for our yearly ski vacation.  There have been 2 years where I couldn't use it and I rented it myself and when I do that it shows up on my Marriott online account as owner occupy and I don't think Marriott has any idea that I rented it.  The 2 years I rented it I got $3250 and $3500.  Also, people who own Bronze and Silver weeks can hardly rent them b/c I doubt what they could get for those weeks would cover the MF's.

I'd really like to see the occupancy rates for ski season b/c I'm not crazy about the view rotation.  If the owner occupancy rate is around 33% for ski season (again, I highly doubt this), then I certainly think owners should get the skislope views every year if they are occupying their own unit.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 20, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Perry,
> 
> The only problem with these stats is that I think they cover the whole year which can be very misleading since the ski season only comprises about 30% of the year.  I'd be interested to see the stats for ski season only.  My bet is that for ski season the occupancy rates are much much higher, and the occupancy rates for non ski season are probably super low.  I think most people, like yourself, who own Gold, Silver or Bronze weeks at Mountainside or Summitt Watch mainly use them as traders.
> 
> ...



It would sure be nice for stats by season but since they aren't available I can only use what's known for the year.

The HOA should be involved with view rotations and tell Marriott; not the other way around.  But I don't have a bone in this so as an exchanger I just ask for a PayDay view and see what happens.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 21, 2010)

REW said:


> As of February 2010, I am told that there is one owner who owns 52 weeks and one owner who owns 45.




I find this very interesting.  I currently own 4 platinum weeks at MS and am considering purchasing more.  Do you know whether the 52 and 45 week owners own throughout the year - such that what they own is similar to owning a whole ownership condo, or whether all (or most) of their ownership is of platinum units (in which case many of their reservations would have to be concurrent, rather than consecutive, presumably for rental purposes?)


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 21, 2010)

hipslo said:


> I find this very interesting.  I currently own 4 platinum weeks at MS and am considering purchasing more.  Do you know whether the 52 and 45 week owners own throughout the year - such that what they own is similar to owning a whole ownership condo, or whether all (or most) of their ownership is of platinum units (in which case many of their reservations would have to be concurrent, rather than consecutive, presumably for rental purposes?)



I know there's one hospitality company that owns a bunch of weeks and they use the 13 month rule to book the prime weeks like sundance which they rent out.  I think that's a major reason why sundance weeks book up literally in the first 10-15 seconds of calling in exactly at 9AM either at 13 or 12 months out.

I find the 52 number to be interesting.  When I was there this past January we had a high floor Payday view and several doors down there was a different door on one of the suites that had a cross built in it as part of the peephole area.  It looked like somebody's personal condo.  I was wondering if somebody lived there throughout the year?  That would certainly be a super expensive way to live as there are many more economical ways to live there year round with essentially the same benefits.  I meant to ask the staff about this, but I never did.

BTW, Norm McDonald was staying in the suite next to me and there were quite a few other secondary types of stars/actors staying there this year.  My wife is better at recognizing people then I am.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 21, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> When I was there this past January we had a high floor Payday view and several doors down there was a different door on one of the suites that had a cross built in it as part of the peephole area.  It looked like somebody's personal condo.



Maybe Bill Marriott's?


----------

